# 1812 Overture as you have never heard it before...



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Some splendid "musicizing" going on here:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Great fun on the organ! But maybe the third or fourth transcription I've heard of 1812 (my own not included, done at university and performed with cannon at a student recital)...

/ptr


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Enjoy ............. : tiphat :


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Interesting but I am not convinced as it seems to blur many of the threads.

I wonder what Cameron Carpenter would do with the 1812!


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Becca said:


> Interesting but I am not convinced as it seems to blur many of the threads.
> 
> I wonder what Cameron Carpenter would do with the 1812!


Hi Becca,

I take it that you have heard Cameron's valiant attempt on Rachmaninov's "Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini"...


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I like the version with choir but without cannons the best. When one doesn't need any gun blasts, it means the music is itself convincing enough.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Ilarion said:


> Hi Becca,
> 
> I take it that you have heard Cameron's valiant attempt on Rachmaninov's "Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini"...


Yes I have, and the video from Tanglewood in which he discusses his reasoning as he played thru the solo parts.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

And for the same, yet different:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Headache already :lol:


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

geralmar said:


> And for the same, yet different:


Ooooooooooooooh - Thou art sooooooooooooo naughty, geralmar - That'll be 1,000,001 lashes with a wet noodle and the fleas of 1001 camels for you :scold:


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

How the 1812 was performed in Russia before 1989:






In stereo:


----------

